# injecting traps



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

anyone inject there traps, iv been doing this for a change to the same sites, but I keep hitting a god damn vein, are the upper traps realy that veiny or am I hitting the same 1, i can tell now the pain of going through a vein i felt it lastnight, went thru it then aspirated no blood,

i new i had went through 1 so pulled the pin back abit and aspirated again and drew a lot of blood so just pulled the needle out, blood ran out i covered with the alcohol wipe to close it,

ended up with a hug lump in my skin were the blood leakage must have pushed it up that much, must have been a big vein to do that? i was only 1/2" deep aswell....


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

jesus christ traps? are you a believer in site growth or just mental? whats wrong with the butt cheeks and delts?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

BettySwallocks said:


> jesus christ traps? are you a believer in site growth or just mental? whats wrong with the butt cheeks and delts?


i normally do, quads glutes or lats, don't like delt injections, just wanted somewere else since i think i can feel scar tissue in my quads, and no don't belive in site growth from aas


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i did this years ago, unfortunately i made the mistake of using Karachi Sust! Only did 0.5ml in each trap, but God they were sore two days later lol.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

the traps have a lot of veins and nerves and iv'e read they should really be avoided, i'll try find the page i was reading about injecting traps, there are some big nerves there also, and you can do something nasty from what i remember


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

can't find it yet but i'll post if if i do, it was a lot more detailed about it than these pages

http://howtodoinjections.com/IM/traps.html

Glutes: the upper and outer portion of the muscle. You should inject approximately two inches below the lower back and a few inches to the left for your left glute and a few inches to the right for your right glute. Never should you administer steroid injections into the meat of your glute muscle as is commonly seen on TV; remember TV is not real life. Injecting into the meat of the muscle and you risk hitting the sciatic nerve.

Deltoids: anterior (front) deltoid head, lateral (side) deltoid head and posterior (rear) deltoid head. All three points are suitable; most will find the lateral deltoid muscle to be the most comfortable of the three. Simple inject into the center of the muscle.

Biceps: inner or outer bicep heads; either point is suitable. Inject directly in the center of each point.

Lats: One point on each lat to choose from; inject into the center of the outer edge of the muscle.Triceps: outer (horseshoe) tricep head, lower rear tricep head and middle rear tricep head. Inject into the center of each point of the muscle.

Pectorals: the upper inside portion of the pectoral, the middle inside portion of the pectoral or the outer lower portion of the pectoral. All three provide adequate points; the latter will prove to be a little more uncomfortable for some.

Quadriceps: the outer head (sweep) or inner head (tear-drop) are both suitable although the sweep will prove to be far more comfortable. For the tear-drop inject directly into the center, for the sweep inject approximately half-way between your hip and knee slightly on the outside of the muscle.

Traps: one spot, simply directly into the middle of the muscle.

Calves: the inner or outer head is fine, simple inject into the center of either head. Most will find this injection site to be very uncomfortable and should only be used if absolutely necessary.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

boxinmetx said:


> the traps have a lot of veins and nerves and iv'e read they should really be avoided, i'll try find the page i was reading about injecting traps, there are some big nerves there also, and you can do something nasty from what i remember


yeh think I will just fuk that idea off lol


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I tried traps a few times. More hassle than they were worth. I had to hold the needle in my right and poke it into my left trap overhead and vice versa. Could only get it in by holding it almost by the plunger. Aspirating caused it to come out about 50% of the time. Sometimes pretty damn painful. Would rather jab the upper / outer section of one of my calves with a 5/8" if I was that stuck for sites.

Ant


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

I did Traps yrs ago with Test prop... Never never again...never


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king lunatic !


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fu*king lunatic !


I had run out of places to inject as my all my body was in pain.. lol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Did 1ml NPP into a trap once and it wasn't that bad


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Try Test prop 200mg, fooking scary


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> i normally do, quads glutes or lats, don't like delt injections, just wanted somewere else since i think i can feel scar tissue in my quads, and no don't belive in site growth from aas


Have u tried ur triceps?

You'll only need fine 1/2" pin which are painless are unlikely to cause scar tissue.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Proteen Paul said:


> Have u tried ur triceps?
> 
> You'll only need fine 1/2" pin which are painless are unlikely to cause scar tissue.


I do triceps regularly, use a 1" orange though


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

To hell with pinning traps. Think of all the veins and nerve network coming from your head to reach the rest of your body. Id imagine a vast amount of these will pass through the traps given its the closest muscle to the neck.


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

I do 1ml each trap of water based methyl tren/dbol/ test susp. Stings a bit but all good. Stopped after a few months as the site growth made my traps bigger but made my shoulders look narrower. Hit a vein once but just injected anyway as its water based. Had a big lump but went away after a week


----------

